# slate calls



## deerblazer93 (Dec 20, 2007)

i need to know what kind of slate call is waterproof bt gives good sound , are real state waterproof , iwas looking at the knight and hale yella hammer or the silver hammer which is aluminum are these any good thanks


----------



## Ginger Quill (Jan 25, 2008)

Slate calls are not good when wet. Here is a website from a maker in Pennsylvania who makes excellent glass friction calls. I have used these calls and they sound great. I personally like the Raspy Classic. www.EnticerTurkeyCalls.com Giver it a try. Ginger Quill


----------



## klatto310 (Feb 10, 2009)

I like the Lynch's Jet Slate.


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't know of any waterproof slates but they will work wet with an acrylic striker.


----------

